# Swordtail behavior



## sunsation72 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've never owned swordtails before and I'm wondering what peoples experience are with them as far as personalities.

I have two dark swordtails (black with some blue - not sure on the actual breed name) and the male tends to hide a lot if we sit and watch them. He'll come out for feedings and we see him and the girl swordtail swimming together.

I bought a neon swordtail (female) over the weekend and she had been a fiesty little fish. I tried to take a few pictures but she was moving so quick. No flash used so I wouldn't stress them out. Yesterday she seemed to be hiding quite a lot. She found a spot in one of the ornaments where there is room to hide out. Her fins looked normal, breathing normal but she was being shy. Is this normal behaviour for swordtails? I thought she would get along with the other swordtails but they only swam together a few times. I hope she's not ill. She's not pregnant, at least from what I can tell but she did come from a tank with both genders. I might just be used to guppies and how to tell when they are pregnant. She was also found just resting in the plants at the bottom of the tank. She looked very cozy, nestled in the leafs just hanging out. She didn't appear ill just taking it easy. Maybe I'm leaving the aquarium light on for too long and she needed to be in darkness?

I tested my water and it was normal. Should i be concerned about this new swordtail or just give her time to warm up to the other fish?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

from my experience they should be swimming around and sometimes together in like a school if you can call it that.when i got my first swordtail she was pregnant and had loads of babies and then she gave birth for a second time,sometimes they arent that fat for first time mums.yours seems to be acting pregnant, but its hard to tell without a pic message me if you have any concerns.


----------



## sunsation72 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'll see how she is when I get home. I'll try to take a picture of her and post it.

I kind of thought pregnancy behaviour too... but she just didn't look that big. Perhaps the fry in my tank are from her. I should try googling swordtail fry and see what they look like. The 6 fry I was able to rescue look a lot like guppy fry but they are a little more transparent with some red colour. I do have a pregnant female guppy tho who is very light with just red on her tail so I assumed they were hers.


----------



## sunsation72 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like she is pregnant and what I thought was guppy fry is actually hers. I have 9 so far that survived. 

I have to try to find a way to seclude her without stressing her out. The other fish are bullying her and she hides in the plants a lot.

Her gravid spot is very dark and since she's a new fish to me, I didn't realize she was as pregnant as she was.


----------



## sunsation72 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is the female neon swordtail in her hiding spot last night.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

my female looks exactly the same


----------

